# Manta Ray



## STIKSHIFTER (Dec 8, 2016)

My '71 Schwinn Manta Ray.  Restored in copper-tone.  It's listed in the Classified section if anyone is interested.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## Artdaddi (Feb 2, 2017)

interested in a trade for an original 68 runabout? brown 3 speed steamer archer on handlebars clean frame and chrome almost perfect original


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Feb 3, 2017)

Artdaddi said:


> interested in a trade for an original 68 runabout? brown 3 speed steamer archer on handlebars clean frame and chrome almost perfect original



PM sent... Thanks


----------

